# installing airport extreme card on eMac



## billy talent (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi guys, I'm looking into getting an Airport Extreme card for my housemate so she can surf the web wireless on her eMac, my question is, how easy is it to open up the eMacs and install the card, and does anybody have any experience/tips on doing this?

thanks very much for your time!
Billy


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 13, 2006)

Here's a guide on opening up an emac:
http://www.wilko.com/emac/

I think that you could also use USB for wireless, with the correct drivers.


----------

